# Powerbook G4 ne reconnait plus mon disque dur externe apres reformatage !!



## zelita (28 Janvier 2008)

C'est la crise ! 
Mon powerbook G4 ne reconnait plus mon disque dur externe apres reformatage !!?

Mon disk dur externe est un FREECOM 400GB et je suis sous Mac OS 10.3.9... 
j'etais sur une version plus recente avant (me rappelle plus laquelle, genre 10.4.2 (Tiger?)) si ça a un rapport...

merci pour votre AIDE !

Z


----------



## zelita (28 Janvier 2008)

personne ne sait que faire ??


----------



## MamaCass (28 Janvier 2008)

Et bien pourquoi ne pas reinstaller Tiger ?


----------

